# What hand gun is this?



## Newtofirearms (Apr 20, 2010)

What is the make and model, and laser sight on the gun in this video at 0:42

Your help is greatly appreciated.





!

- Newbie Gal


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's a 1911 variant with Crimson Trace laser grips. If I had to guess on the gun, I'd say either Smith&Wesson, Springfield, or Kimber


----------



## Newtofirearms (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> It's a 1911 variant with Crimson Trace laser grips. If I had to guess on the gun, I'd say either Smith&Wesson, Springfield, or Kimber


Id have to rule out the S&W. I didnt see any hint of their external extractor. Other than that...?????


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> Id have to rule out the S&W. I didnt see any hint of their external extractor. Other than that...?????


Yep :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Those sights, those slide serrations... its a Kimber.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shes pretty cute. :smt077


----------

